# Now there are two of them



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

So after spending some time searching the internet looking for interesting articles to read "and no that's not code for watching porn" when i came cross article about an young 25 year old Britt who spent 30,000 dollars to look more like the most annoying woman on the face of the earth all because it give her more self confidence :scratchhead: :scratchhead:



Kim Kardashian lookalike Claire Leeson spends $30,000 to look just like her idol | News.com.au


So my question for you folks tonight which would you rather have in a partner with knockout looks or strong self confidence


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Please don't answer all at once everyone


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I think that my wife is more beautiful now than when I first met her.

I think part of this is that she is overflowing with confidence.

I don't know which is better - but I think someone who is not confident won't be encouraged by an improvement or a compliment.

Salma Hayek said this...


"People often say that "beauty is in the eye of the beholder," and I say that the most liberating thing about beauty is realizing that you are the beholder."

I had to ponder this for a while but my take is that beauty is worthless if I can't see it, and everywhere... if that is how I choose to see it.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

It's a lot of money to spend but I suppose it's not my business. Who knows? Maybe she's going to make money from it; but I doubt it.

Regarding your question? I say aim high and go for both. But if something has to be sacrificed then self confidence carries more weight.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Strong, self confidence brings out good looks in anyone.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

To think that this worthless, nasty piece of trash human being is a hero to ANYONE on this planet, is pretty sad.

Unreal

She is simply unpaid interacial porn star that got lucky to get paid for NOTHING down the road.

Personally, she is all plastic and is just disgusting human being.

For women to look up to such creature really makes me sick to my stomach.

Kill the Kardashian BS with fire....PLEASE

:gun:

I can't wait to see this girl 5-10 years from now when the hype is over, cash is out and she can't keep up with all the plastic surgery adjustments she WILL need to upkeep her plastic look.

They will top the cat woman for sure!!!

It also blows my mind Kanye married a woman like this after his mother past away from plastic surgery complications. Does NOT compute.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My older daughter is an absolute doppelgänger for Kim Kardashian, no surgery involved 

Like the real Kim she's the result of a mixed marriage with one Asian and one Caucasian parent.

Thankfully she's a bit less weight and shape enhanced only due to a gruesome college major...


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon all
I support women's right to modify their appearance but I wish they wouldn't do so. IMHO It is very rare for someone to actually look more attractive after plastic surgery unless it was correcting some real defect.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

DoF said:


> To think that this worthless, nasty piece of trash human being is a hero to ANYONE on this planet, is pretty sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

xakulax said:


> So after spending some time searching the internet looking for interesting articles to read "and no that's not code for watching porn" when i came cross article about an young 25 year old Britt who spent 30,000 dollars to look more like the most annoying woman on the face of the earth all because it give her more self confidence :scratchhead: :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why anyone would idolize any Kardashian to begin with.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Kim K is pretty vapid. Not anything I would call a role model for girl's coming up and for women to aspire to. She is the antithesis to any of that. 

Sex tapes to get famous? WTF? And people look up to that? Revolting. 

With that said, the woman who got the surgeries looks nothing like filler/wax-face Kim K even after spending $30k. Sad that she did that. Only thing similar is the wig and the big t1ts. That $30k could have been spent on an education, investments, or other more important things.

But she does seem to have the same low-self-esteem that Kim does. So, a win for her, I guess.

Tragic.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Philat said:


> I don't understand why anyone would idolize any Kardashian to begin with.


becasue she makes a lot of money doing whatever. My fiance and I watch a few shows on the e-channel (like fashion police) so we wee the ads the various permutations of the Kardashians / Jenner factory.

IT would be great to read somewhere what fans think of the Kardashians.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm assuming "fans" would think good things.

I am an anti-fan of hers. For sure.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I did read that someone in the UK spent a lot of money to look like Katie Price, another reality show star.....


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

People are NUTS.

These two are the "real life Ken and Barbie" dolls:










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-Jedlica-Valeria-Lukyanova-grows-deeper.html


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

could be worse, she could've paid $30K to look like Khloe


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

My problem with Kim Kardashian is what exactly has she done to earn this fame I mean really if you take away the sex tape and that a$$ she done nothing earn this much attention..


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> could be worse, she could've paid $30K to look like Khloe




So I'm not the only one who thinks she looks like Lou Ferrigno in drag :rofl:


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

The Kardashian sisters are not the first to have parlayed skankiness into fame and fortune, but they are certainly the gold standard in this dubious class.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

spinsterdurga said:


> DoF said:
> 
> 
> > To think that this worthless, nasty piece of trash human being is a hero to ANYONE on this planet, is pretty sad.
> ...


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

DoF said:


> spinsterdurga said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to call me whatever you would like. I don't mind, and if you feel you might get banned, IM it to me.
> ...


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

xakulax said:


> ...
> 
> So my question for you folks tonight which would you rather have in a partner with knockout looks or strong self confidence


I wouldn't look exclusively for either of those qualities. How about a good looking partner who's confident but not arrogant...that's a good start.

If I had too choose between one extreme or the other, the "strong self confidence" sounds like the better deal, but often that descriptor is used to gingerly describe someone who's also full of themselves/self absorbed (just citing online dating indexes for "describe yourself").

As for the Kardashians....I've never cared. Honestly, I don't get it, but someone's buying this crap, in boatloads...doesn't that speak volumes about society?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

You have to hand it to Kim,she is one savvy businesswoman.  Famous from a sex tape and used that to build her own little empire. 

I don't think her look or how she got famous is good for people to idolize but her work ethic is one to be admired. 

It would be easier to like her and appreciate her accomplishments in fashion if she wasn't plastered all over the tabloids and internet. It's too much exposure.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

In a partner I can't choose.I need good looks and confidence (but not TOO much confidence) I like a little shyness and vulnerability. When someone is confident at some things but insecure in other areas it's endearing to me.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

spinsterdurga said:


> DoF said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep that in mind and use those words to describe you.
> ...


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> You have to hand it to Kim,she is one savvy businesswoman.  Famous from a sex tape and used that to build her own little empire.
> 
> I don't think her look or how she got famous is good for people to idolize but her work ethic is one to be admired.
> 
> It would be easier to like her and appreciate her accomplishments in fashion if she wasn't plastered all over the tabloids and internet. It's too much exposure.


What work ethic are you talking about. Other then show up, what does he actually do?

NOTHING

She hasn't really accomplished ANYTHING. Fact that she gets millions, sure, more power her.

But money and fame doesn't mean progress or work ethic....


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DoF said:


> What work ethic are you talking about. Other then show up, what does he actually do?
> 
> NOTHING
> 
> ...


Apparently she has several business ventures mostly dealing with fashion and shoe design. From what I've read she is intimately involved with the design process and creation of her line. In addition to her clothing and shoe creations she has a perfume line. It's nothing to sneeze at,IMO, as the creative process that goes into ensuring your name brand is high quality and unique can be exhausting and full of long hours. 

It takes drive and effort to build your name from nothing but a naughty sex tape and it also takes drive and effort to keep creating new things. *shrug* I don't like her but I think she's a smart chick who got her foot in the door using any means available.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

she also supported herself by becoming a personal stylist for other celebrities before getting famous with her "reality star" stunts. It seems she wasn't just given money,she was made to work for some of it temporarily at least.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

You have to use your looks as well as your skills if you want to achieve anything especially in a profession where everything is subjective. Try a career in design or architecture and see how far you will go looking like Berha Beluga or Kim Kardashian...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This reminds me of when there was a Jessica Alba fan wanting to look like her through plastic surgery but good o' Jess herself talked her fan out of it.

Meh, I can't stand wannabes or those who can't accept themselves. Pathetic really, reminds me of a past friend who went on skin-lightening cream and claimed it built her confidence. :slap: Disgrace really, millions of people would love her tan but instead she thought she's too dark.

Pity cause I would have dated her if it wasn't for her severe lack of esteem turning me off


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Work ethic? She literally walks around all day with the diaper a$$ of hers doing NOTHING but calling papparazi to take her picture and looking like a blow-up open-mouth doll. Does she even see her child? It seems no.

There is nothing about her to be admired.

Also, I would not equate her style with "fashion." She is the opposite of fashion. A joke. And can't dress at all, everything she wears is five sizes too small and done up to look as ridiculous as possible.

I always imagine her with a thought bubble filled with air above her head.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Kimmy has not earned her fortune and fame
But all of the tabloids exalt in her name
She banged this guy, blew this other dude
And all of the world said OMG she's so rude
She's got a fat ass, that fame seeking wh0ore
Finish your 5 minutes and please hit the door
But some young ladies dream to be like you-know-who
And they've now evolved into skank one and skank two.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, you guys really hate her!

Personally I'm more concerned about the wannabes!



Amplexor said:


> Kimmy has not earned her fortune and fame
> But all of the tabloids exalt in her name
> She banged this guy, blew this other dude
> And all of the world said OMG she's so rude
> ...


:rofl:

WTF lol


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol alright,simmer down now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

DoF said:


> spinsterdurga said:
> 
> 
> > If you feel that it matters, or I care.......you are wrong. But give it to me, I love comedy.
> ...


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Lol alright,simmer down now
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's probably got some good business traits that get overlooked. I agreed with some of what you were pointing out earlier but didn't comment. The thing is everyone's going to remember her for getting popular from a leaked xxx tape, having a big butt, being pretty, and being from a privileged family. It seems like she got very lucky.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Well we have been exposed to "The Kardashian's Take Miami" and it's only a matter of time before we will see its sequel "The Kardashian's Take Penicillin".


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

It doesn't surprise me that someone would want to look like Kim Kardashian.

Kim Kardashian has everything that the majority of people seem to want.

Beauty, money, fame, sex appeal, lavish lifestyle.

So, people either admire her and want to be like her; or in some way are jealous of what she has; it must be jealousy, because they get so enraged by her.

You can describe her as "skanky" etc.etc. But there is so much skankiness in our culture --- I don't know why K.K. should be singled out as any worse than anyone else.

Everyone refers to her homemade sex movie (usually as an insult of some sort). How many of the people who think she is nasty because of that, also watch pornography themselves? What's the difference. I don't see any difference.

I neither admire nor dislike her.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

intheory said:


> It doesn't surprise me that someone would want to look like Kim Kardashian.
> 
> Kim Kardashian has everything that the majority of people seem to want.
> 
> ...


Jealousy? I doubt it. There are to many individuals today who are recognized for doing nothing. She is one of them. So this vapid women has a mass following of more shallow individuals. 

Paris Hilton, Lindsey Lohan etc. Nobody with a clue cares. These people need to thank God for the millennial generation.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Philat said:


> I don't understand why anyone would idolize any Kardashian to begin with.


Exactly my thoughts too.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I've started watching Botched on the e-channel. They had a guy on who has spent more than $100K on trying to look like Justin Bieber. On the show he was asking the doctors to make his forehead smaller. The 2 plastic surgeons rejected his case.

That's one reality show I like watching.


----------

